# Expected salary and cost of living in Hague, Netherlands



## prasun

Hello All,

I am an IT professional with about 7.5 yrs of experience.

I am currently in the process of receiving a job offer from a company in Hague, Netherlands. I would like to know what is the gross/net salary that I should be expecting to have a good standard of living in Hague. We are a family of 2 as of now, me and my wife.

Also, what is the average cost of living for 2 people in Hague?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gioppino

prasun said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am an IT professional with about 7.5 yrs of experience.
> 
> I am currently in the process of receiving a job offer from a company in Hague, Netherlands. I would like to know what is the gross/net salary that I should be expecting to have a good standard of living in Hague. We are a family of 2 as of now, me and my wife.
> 
> Also, what is the average cost of living for 2 people in Hague?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


If you're such a skilled IT professional why don't you use the search button or Google? This topic has been discussed to death on all expat forums.


----------



## prasun

Gioppino said:


> If you're such a skilled IT professional why don't you use the search button or Google? This topic has been discussed to death on all expat forums.


I dont think I intend to discuss here how skilled an IT pro I am. If you think this question has been discussed to death, why dont you just keep your mouth shut and let other people who might want to answer to my query help me.

These forums are for people to help each other and not for some I-THINK-I-AM-SMART people like you.


----------



## cschrd2

I think nett/Gross depends on the tax regime you will fall under. Regular income tax levels are about 40% (lower salaries less, high more). Typical salary level per group you can find on: http://www.intermediair.nl/testen-tools/salariskompas (sorry I didn't find an English link).


----------



## Gioppino

prasun said:


> why dont you just keep your mouth shut


With this attitude I'm sure you'll find find many friends willing to help you. Good luck!


----------



## prasun

Gioppino said:


> With this attitude I'm sure you'll find find many friends willing to help you. Good luck!


Please keep your pathetic sarcasm to yourself. I don't need you to tell me my attitude.

I have better thing to do than reply to your threads but then I think you needed some of this crap. 

Lets just end this.


----------



## Priya_Flyer

*Nice Hague !!!*

Hello Prasun,

Well, to live and work in Hague as a couple on single income, you need to be making a minmum of 2.5 k per month on net. To live on the edge, 2k EUR is enough. A simple fully furnished 1BHK housing in a clean / green part of the city would cost you around 800 - 1100 EUR per month. Utilities another 150 EUR max.

If you are planning to drive a car ( hatch back), add another 500 EUR on top of it for lease and fuel. But honestly, it is a luxury than a necessity for Hague if you choose your residence smartly. Dont forget that Dutch love to bike and there are safe, seperate bike tracks all around the country. It would mean quite some saving on your travel bills per month. A good quality second hand bike can cost about 100 EUR max.

Food can cost you dearly if you eat out regularly. If you plan to be eating home food, it is around 250 EUR max per month. If you are vegetarian, highly recommended !!! Indian / Asian groceries are available all around - So no problem on that level.

Good luck


----------



## DC3177

Hi Priya 

Saw your reply to one of the post. We are planning to move from India to Almere.
My office is in Amsterdam but since kid school will be near by, we are thinking to rent out aprtment in Almere.

Do you mind telling , how easy or difficult is for Indians there (with no dutch knowledge).
Is it possible to manage without Car if i need to do to and fro between Almere and Amsterdam (Singel).

Do we have more Indians in Almere?

thanks
DC3177


----------

